
Startup tips from Steve Poland - cala132
http://www.centernetworks.com/startup-tips-month-steve-poland-from-web2-0forsale
======
danielha
Honestly, these tips are not very good. One advises you to work on the startup
in your spare time. Something tells me that is not the secret to success.

